# Nose Rub in Treefrogs?



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if frogs can get nose rub from the glass in the same way lizards can? One of the RETF has a wound on the tip of his nose.

Can anyone advise the best way to treat this, or is it just to let it heal? I have a product called "Repti Wound Healing Aid" which I usually use on lizards/snakes.. it does not state on the bottle if it's safe for amphibians and i'm way of just putting any chemicals on a frog without finding out first.

Also any ideas what would cause it? The Tree frogs in question are a single pair in a 45 x 45 x 60 Exo Terra with a waterfall and fogger. Soil/moss substrate, lots of plants and hiding places.


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

think its maybe just best to let it heal


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Nose rubbing is common, just leave it to heal on its own, if its weeping or extremely sore then you can wash it with cool water. 

Maddie


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

just leave it and see if it goes. you gotta be carefull with red eyes and chemicals, if it gets worse speak to a vet.


----------



## Lowenna (Feb 6, 2007)

keeping the frog a little drier than normal will help the healing process also


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Also Tamodine is great for amphibs, I got some when one of mine escaped and was covered in fluff and really red on his belly. works a treat and if safe too


----------

